# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  Agronegocios de chia 農業綜合企業的嘉 Agribusiness of chia

## ipex

Agronegocios de chia
農業綜合企業的嘉
Agribusiness of chia 
Info: 996399096 .Nextel : 415*3969  Instituto Peruano de Agroexportadores  chia work.jpgTemas similares: Siembra de chia Venta de semilla Chia altitud adecuada para el cultivo de la chia Compra chia Artículo: Establecen requisitos fitosanitarios en importación de granos de chia de Bolivia

----------

